# Outback 321 Frl



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

what is everyone using for between the tires chalk?


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

outbackmac said:


> what is everyone using for between the tires chalk?


We use the BAL X-Chocks, It will not move.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

We use that BAL X Chock ourselves, the one with the ratchet. Some say they can't get there's to fit between the tires, and occasionally i almost have that problem, but 9 out of 10 times, if i just go to the other side, and close the chock down as far as it will go, it fits.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We use the BAL X-Chocks also. Safer than the chocks in my opinion and reduces trailer wobble.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

BAL X-Chocks are the only way to go. Definately safer than the automotive type wheel chocks and also I agree they reduces trailer wobble. 
Use them on both sides.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Huys i agree the bal x are the best but i have a 321 frl and the tires are to close to fit those in between


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> Huys i agree the bal x are the best but i have a 321 frl and the tires are to close to fit those in between


What is the gap? The Bal-X can collapse to about 4 inches or less.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

less than 4 inches as i have tried the bal x not enough room


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

outbackmac said:


> less than 4 inches as i have tried the bal x not enough room


I have a 321FRL and I use the BAL X Chocks with no problem. You need to collapse them as far as they go and they will fit.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> less than 4 inches as i have tried the bal x not enough room


Did you install oversized wheels and tires?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I think the newer style will fit. We had a set before and when we bought the 325FRE they wouldn't fit. I saw some at camping world that looked like they collapse smaller.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

i purchased the bal x chocks for 70$ double pack


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

I too have a 321FRL 2010. The tires are stock 235/80R/16E. The distance between them is about 2" at the outside but only about 1 1/2" in the center. I took my new X-Chocks out of the box a few minutes ago (model no. 28010) and tested them. They were snug but went in. The box says they will close to 1 3/8" and it appears to be correct.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hoodscoop said:


> I too have a 321FRL 2010. The tires are stock 235/80R/16E. The distance between them is about 2" at the outside but only about 1 1/2" in the center. I took my new X-Chocks out of the box a few minutes ago (model no. 28010) and tested them. They were snug but went in. The box says they will close to 1 3/8" and it appears to be correct.


Very good news, did not know they would go that small. Also interesting that the trailer came with 16" tires and that is also good to know.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> i purchased the bal x chocks for 70$ double pack


Did yours fit?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

i ordered them on-line will update when i receive them. Thanks for all the great replys. how many feel good about the tires on this unit not being LT tires?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

E rated ST tires are very strong but when it comes time to change them you could consider LT's. Depends I think on the types of places you go and how far.


----------

